# Removing fluid from tractor tires



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

My new to me baler tractor evidently has some kind of fluid in one rear tire. What ever it is freezes in the temperatures we have here. Talk about a rough ride! What is the best way to remove this fluid (when it has thawed)?


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

When I had a flat, I put the valve stem on the bottom, & pulled the valve core out. (with blocks under the rear end so the tractors weight didn't set on the tire sidewalls.) As the flow slowed, I put an air gun on the air hose & refilled the air pressure to keep it flowing.

*BUT* --- I only have plain *water* in my tires...*.here. *HERE, they don't freeze.

Good luck!


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Most tire shops will pump it out and get rid of it for a fee. But since it's most likely water and not calcium chloride, do what ******* says. I try to keep the calcium chloride, works great to settle the dust of the gravel road by the farm place.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Problem I see is that the stem is at the bottom of the rim, which is not at the bottom of the tire. I would like to get as much of the fluid out as possible. As ******* says, I don't want to mash the sidewall with tractor weight. What do tire shops use to remove fluid?


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

It's a fluid pump that can withstand the corrosiveness of the solution.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Do they insert a suction tube thru the stem with the core removed? I haven't looked yet but if there is an inner tube then I would think that sucking the tube flat would remove most of the fluid.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

My tire had a tube. The bead came off the rim, & it was no problem to get the outside bead off the rim when the tube was de-flated. A bit of a pain, but no real problem getting the tube mostly empty & out, then scoop most of the water outta the tire & dry it. Takes a bit of time, but not really hard.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

> I haven't looked yet but if there is an inner tube then I would think that sucking the tube flat would remove most of the fluid.


Might be you could pull the core & put a hose air-tight over the stem, with the other end a couple feet lower than the bottom of the tire. Park beside a ditch, on a block, etc.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Since the fluid in the tire freezes it is likely not a salt solution in the tire. Salt lowers the freezing point of a liquid. If you can find flexible tubing the size that will fit into the tire stem and insert it into the bottom of the tire when parked on a hill, the water or whatever solution should syphon out of the tire when the outside end of the tube is lower than the end inside the tire. As you know, you will have to start the flow by suction. Because the id of the hose will be quite small, this will take some time, like overnight.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Back when I plowed with my JD 4255 I had plain water in the tubeless rear tires. When I decided to stop plowing but continued to rd bale I just jacked up each tire,turned valve stem to 6 o'clock removed stem then let most all the water out then aired tires back up. It's been operating for several years with no problems with the small amount of water in the tires. The small amount of water left in tire doesn't affect the ride of the tractor. No I'm not concerned that the "painted rims" will rust from plain ole H2O.


----------



## German Farmer (Apr 14, 2014)

Call a tire shop. If you leave two cups of fluid in the tube, it will basically become a frozen knife chipping away as you drive. If you don't have a tube, determine what fluid is. If it was calcium chloride, dismount tire and clean the rim and tire completely. My guess is the machine is fairly late model and most dealerships have been using "Windex" or a cheap, knock-off anti-freeze in recent years. If that is the case, sorry buddy, it must be really, really cold where you are at if that froze.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

German Farmer said:


> If you leave two cups of fluid in the tube, it will basically become a frozen knife chipping away as you drive. If you don't have a tube, determine what fluid is. If it was calcium chloride, dismount tire and clean the rim and tire completely.


If tire had CaCl in it then most likely it wouldn't turn into ICE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

> If you leave two cups of fluid in the tube, it will basically become a frozen knife chipping away as you drive.


If you determine it's just water... get out what you can & add maybe a gallon of anti-freeze.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the advice! Too cold to do anything with it yet.

Good chance there is plain water in the tire, as I am pretty sure this was a southern tractor if the lack of block heater is any indication. The other rear tire is near new which probably explains why it has no fluid (I think).


----------



## German Farmer (Apr 14, 2014)

Normally, I would agree Tx Jim, but your cold in Texas, my cold in Indiana, and his cold in the North. Big differences. I don't know what the freezing point is for CaCl mixes but I really hope I never have to know how cold it has to be to freeze that tire.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

It's been unseasonably cold here but nothing below 0*F really. Average temp is probably in the mid 20s.


----------

